# Drama KIDDED! PICS & Xpression Kidded!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here is Bold Xpression- she is due Feb 7th:
























(excuse the dirt and hair! she just decided to come in and it was snowing a bit outside, so she was wet and ick!)
She is out of Green Gate Cinderella (National Champion Jr Doe) who is a MCH Goodwood Xray X MCH Green Gate Cinderella Cross
She is bred to Dragonfly L Sir Galahad whos paternal granddam is ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party. His dam is Twin Creeks BW Pacifica who is a MCH Baywatch X MCH JJU Nonpareil daughter!
Needless to say we are super excited about these kiddos! :leap:

Here is Drama Queen- she is due Feb 9th:







(hard to see her udder from hair, but its coming in nicely I think shes going to have a nice medial)
















Her grandsire on her dams sire is MCH Caesar's Villa STS Pat Brady *S who is a ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson *S X ARMCH Mtn. Retreat's Glow Bug 2*D E cross. 
Her sire is a MCH Flat Rocks Flash S E X Flat Rocks Shazam (5x GCH) cross.
She is bred to Sunnydale Farm Pandamonium (Pure Flat Rocks breeding). His sire is Flat Rocks Diamond Rio 'E' who is a Flat Rocks Gem son.
His mother is Flat Rocks Clueless who is a daughter of MCH Flat Rocks Fox Fire E.

This breeding represents a linebreeding on MCH Flat Rocks Surprise as well as Flat Rocks Gem and Holy Terror.
Another breeding we are really looking forward too! :leap:

So Im thinking twins for Xpression and Trips for Drama (which is what they had last year, though drama had stillborn trips  )


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Hope you get lots of healthy babies this go around. I need to do fat belly pics of mine. I may have to do it when I do dewormings and CDTs. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Wow...you have just a month to go! Those girls ae going to give you triplets! Hope all goes well with Drama's babies and she gives you girls.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our February Fatties!*

They are very nice girls from some great lines. Yep, they do look to be carrying multiples. :thumbup:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Thanks. As far as multiples, Im sure of it! I just wonder how many. :dance: 
Will post some new pictures in about a week for changes


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Okay Update!

Xpression is moving right along and now on day 140 (as of 2/28) Im thinking she's going to wait until at least 145. Im thinking twins, maybe small trips.

























Drama is slower progressing and have a feeling she's waiting right up until her due date of Feb 9th. Today she is day 138. I would guess triplets.

























Its funny- Ive been feeling like there hasnt been much change for them, until I went back and looked at the pictures on this thread.

Will update more as they progress- hopefully quickly! :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

They are gorgeous girls!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Yeah, I think twins and trips. Good luck! :wahoo:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

They are beautiful!  I wish you the best of luck. Looks like we'll both be sitting in the barn at the same time  :hair: Wishing you lots of healthy happy :girl: :boy:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Thank you, you too! Though I forgot sitting in the barn this time of year is NOT fun. :greengrin: 
Best of luck with your kiddings too, I can hardly wait! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

There's a lot of us sitting in the barn with  right now! lmao! :coffee2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Day 138 and 140! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Haha- Im not QUITE sitting in the barn yet, I know they have some time left, but I've definately started the twice a day "look-over" which they HATE.
I'll be sitting in the barn soon enough though!  :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 140 and 142! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Not much new to report, I want to say that Xpressions ligs are starting to get lower but definately still there and not at all squishy, she is certainly very puffy in the rear, but I think her udder has a ways to go yet, I still say definately not before 145 for her. 
Drama- same- she has a bit to go, Im still sticking with her due date of Feb 9th.

So Im saying no babies here over the weekend :ZZZ:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 140 and 142! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

My first doe is on countdown day 29 today and I am already irritating the crap out of her. Every night I grain her and give her her Vit E capsule and she is about done with my "fondling" her when she is eating! But I want to make sure I feel the kid moving - I am ultra peranoid about these first 5 kiddings!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 140 and 142! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

I know the first does to kid in the season always have the most anticipation, once these girls kid, we will have so many does due we wont be able to eveen keep up with all of their progression via forum! But waiting for those first ones to kid are like kids waiting for Christmas! Haha!

Im particularly worried about Drama since she had a tough kidding last year and we just missed the birth of the first two and we had to go in and reposition her third triplet and it took to long for her to arrive. We were left with three stillborn kids, very sad. I want to make sure that DOESNT happen this year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 140 and 142! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Yah, it is always scary after they have had a bad delivery. I have doe that threw quads last year (I thought she would have twins MAYBE trips). Anyway only one survived. I had stayed up all night the night before with a different doe and DH convinced me that I needed sleep and she was "seasoned" so she would be fine - I was so upset. I really wanted a BE buckling from her. She had 3 bucklings, 1 doeling (twice the size of the bucklings) and one 1 brown eyed buckling survived.

I am totally freaked for her for this year.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 143 and 145! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Eh- not much new to report yet!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Drama day 144 today- is HUGE and looks like the kids could have dropped- but I expect to see much more of an udder develop before she kids.
Xpression day 146 today- has more udder development than Drama- but doesnt look to have dropped yet, but she is VERY puffy in the rear. I also caught her "hunching" today I thought maybe a contraction, but more than likely just the kid sitting on a nerve.

They both have their ligs still, but are starting to get lower. Its looking like they might both stick with their due dates.
I will get some pictures tonight of them and then everyone can make some predictions


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Babies will be here very soon!!! Wish I had some on 144 or 146! I still have 4 more weeks!!! :hair: The wait is KILLING ME!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Just poking my head in to say I'm watching this thread and waiting patiently for these kids to arrive. I hope and pray you have an easier time then last year. ray: So sad to loose kids. I still have about 3-4 weeks left before my does start kidding. I have 4 Cashmere does due the first week of March and then 2 Niggy's due the last week of March. :GAAH: I may not sleep at all in March! lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! NEW Pictures of our February Fatties!*

Okay as promised- here are the pictures of the girls

Xpression today is day 146 she still has ligs, they are lower though. Was biting her back end a lot tonight. No other signs.
I still say twins, and my guess would be 148

























Drama today is day 143 she still has ligs, they are lower also. Her kids have definately dropped, but I would say she is going to be close to day 150- probably 149 for her too, she just really needs to fill that udder in still.
























I dont think quads are out of the question- look how wide she is! :shocked:

So guesses anyone? :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! When will they kid?*

Hmm... Well 149 for Xpression with :girl: :girl:

150 for the other with :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :angel2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! When will they kid?*

Quints? Oh thats FUNNY Ashley :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! When will they kid?*

 :lol:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 144 and 146! When will they kid?*

Nothing new to report this am- no one else has any guesses? :GAAH:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid?*

Oh and for good measure here is my order

Xpression :girl: :boy: 
Drama :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: but maybe thats being greedy so I'd be happy with :girl: :boy: :boy: too :slapfloor:

(first time I think I have WANTED so many boys- they are all sold already if they decide to arrive! :leap: )


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid?*

I say triplets for Xpression on day 149 :girl: :boy: :boy:

Quads for the other doe on day 148 :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid?*

Can't wait to see your beautiful babies!  come on girls... it's TIME to get on with it!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid?*

Okay we are getting closer! (well Xpression is!)
looking at these photos from yesterday- she has filled quite a bit. Her ligs are there, lower still. Looks like kids may be dropping. She had a bit of clear goo tonight. She was also yawning, and stretching. I say within the next two days we should have kiddos!

















Drama- no change so I didnt bother taking pictures of her- she looks like she has a couple days before things get serious....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

not quite posty yet but that udder is definately filled! I say early in the morning you'll be seeing :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

:dance: :girl: :girl: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

NICE udder on her!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

You really think there will be kids by the AM Liz?
I got myself thinking for sure not tonight- but quite possibly tomorrow she will kid.
Oh man- now Im gonna have to go down and check on her tonight. :shades:

I LOVE her udder- Im glad someone else thinks its nice too :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

I do...it may be best to check her b4 you go to bed...due does tend to surprise us with those pre kidding symptoms and as full as that udder is, I bet she's gone posty by now....and kids soon after.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Yeah, she looks pretty close to me. Better get the  brewing :coffee2:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Her ligs were definately there when I fed at 7- could they really dissappear and her kid 3 hours later?

But your right- better safe than sorry (oh how I wish all I had to do was walk out our backdoor- we live about 10 min from the farm :angry: )


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

he he Same here, I wish I could just walk out the door too. :wink:

And yes her ligs can go very fast. I have had a couple where they are there one moment and gone the next.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Well sure enough ligs are almost gone- but no discharge and acting pretty normal right now. Chewing her cud- then face deep in the hayrack. Held her tail up almost the whole time I was there, I saw some pretty good movement in her belly, and a couple times she started talking, and what looked like maybe one small contraction. I stayed with her until midnight until but there just wasnt really any progress happening. (and I was freezing!) So I will go back in a few hours and hopefully she will be more ready to go!

Poor Drama in the stall next to her was making some god awful noises- shes so uncomfortable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Sleepless night for you my dear! I'm sorry about that...I'll be checking in the am....hopefully she progresses quickly for you.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 145 and 147! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Nothing yet as of 5 am :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Ooo she is being mean to you. She will have them today for sure. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

oh wow they are really wide! Udders look nice too.

Come on girls give mama babies


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Just got a text from the wife- expressions contractions have started! So I will relay the reports! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

why thank you! I am excited to hear the news


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

So....she'll deliver later than I predicted! lol Can't wait to hear her progress!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

Finally starting looking like she is getting ready to push! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

How exciting.... :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

I don't see her waiting till day 150 if she's got multiples. Not saying its not possible. Wait, that's a double negative. I'd say 147 or 148. Good luck with Xpressions!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! When will they kid? PROGRESS!*

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

So far the word is :girl: :boy: Good size so that might be it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

Congratulations!!!! Got any pics??? Hope she's doing well and your babies are too!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

She just called and all is well! She is heading home to warm up and I am going to get out of work and take over for a bit.So Im sure pics will be here asap!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

:stars: Congratulations. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS :girl: :boy: :leap: Excited to see them!!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE!*

PSHEW- I knew something was just not quite right about her this morning- next check I saw a contraction, then I never left her side.

She finally decided to give them up around 2:45

GORGEOUS black and white doeling was first- good size she was up and trying to nurse on anything she could find before her brother was even halfway dried off!


















Buckling born second all white with a splotch of chocolate on his cheek- he seems big!

















So it was JUST what I ordered!
The doeling Proctor Hill Farm SG X-Rated will be retained! :leap: 
The bucklings sale is pending reservation :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

omg!!!! They are both adorable!!!!! I can see why you are keeping that flashy lil' girl...wow! i just love those b/w goaties!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

 beautiful kids!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

 Congrats! They're gorgeous! arty:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

Thanks- a perfect way to kick off the kidding season I think! 
Everyone seems to be doing good tonight!
We put little coats on them since its supposed to get so cold tonight.

Here are some "dry" pictures!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

AWWW I'm JEALOUS! So adorable, congrads.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

oh wow they are gorgeous. Congrats on the healthy easy delivery. Thanks hubby for filling is in :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

Nice looking kids, congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

What cuties - she sure is a flashy lil thing!!! And that little brown patch is just to much!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Now Day 146 and 148! KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

aww they're so cute! I want the doeling...

LW


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama Now Day 147 & Xpressions KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

Thanks everyone!
Lesserweevil- if we decide to part with her, you'll be the second to know. :slapfloor:

Now we get to focus on Drama- who is 147 today!
I will get some new pictures of her this morning and we can make predictions for her! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Drama Now Day 147 & Xpressions KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

Oh my gosh they are so darling!!!! Congratulations!!!! That doeling is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Drama Now Day 147 & Xpressions KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

What adorable babies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Drama Now Day 147 & Xpressions KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW my goooooooooodness!!! They are absolutely SOOOOOOO adorable!! I am in love with that little girl... and the one splash of chocolate on the buck is sooooo cute!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

Angie


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama Now Day 147 & Xpressions KIDS ARE HERE! PICS ADDED*

Okay here is Drama on day 147

No behavioral changes, except that she was a complete tart for her photo session. :roll: 
Her ligs are still there, her udder does not seem to be filling much yet, and her kids seem to be very low. I mean I can clearly see her hipbones- and that hollow in her flanks now. Its really hard to capture that in the pictures though. She has obviously been having a little bit of discharge because she had some hay and shavings stuck to her bum this am.
I hope her udder fills before she kids....maybe she's one that fills right before she kids? :scratch:

Anyway my guess would be 149 with quads :help: 

























Any other guesses?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Drama Day 147 new pics & Xpression Kidded new pics!*

:girl: :boy: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :slapfloor: Day 148


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama Day 147 new pics & Xpression Kidded new pics!*

Very funny- If shes having 6 Im shipping her to your place Ashley! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Drama Day 147 new pics & Xpression Kidded new pics!*

No thanks, quints was enough for me last year and it looks like Anna and Xcell are gearing up for at least that. :roll:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama Day 147 new pics & Xpression Kidded new pics!*

Well Drama has been acting "off" since this afternoon. Sort of that wandering around business. She was also up and down a bit tonight, not very much interested in her hay. and VERY quiet (she usually always has a lot to talk about- hence her name!) Her ligs feel like they are starting to go too.
Still not liking how small her udder is, so we are preparing ourselves for a long night and quite possibly bottle feeding- at least supplementing, if she really has that many kids in there.

Will keep everyone posted- please cross your fingers for a better kidding than last year! ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Good luck! Maybe she's preparing for tomorrow and that milk will come in tonight. Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

I agree with Ashley....she's gearing up to deliver tomorrow, and her udder is going to balloon up during that time!

I wouldn't wish quads or quints on anyone....triplets are enough for me!

She's gonna give you :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

They are so precious! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Yep, that milk will come in as she is in labor. Thats what happened with Dawn. Good Luck :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Oh I sure hope you guys are right! 
:GAAH: 
Planning to go check on her around 10- dont want to take any chances in missing her kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

oh yah I hope she fills up soon or waits to kid


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama in Labor? Day 147 & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

3 am- no babies yet- her bum is pretty mushy now but no contractions that I could spot yet. Back to bed for a few...


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

No babies as of 8:30 am. I cant see any contractions, but she is still acting off, ligs are definately really low, she is up and down alot and she was doing some weird stretching for a little while, with a few yawns and lip curls.
Do you think she's gone posty? I would say her udder filled a little bit, but not much. The babies are SO low right now, and I saw them kicking up a storm this am.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Congrats on the twins! :stars: They are adorable! I just love that chocolate splash on the bucks face. Gives him character.

Best of luck on your next upcoming kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Wow! Drama is HUGE! Poor girl! I sure hope she gives you some nice healthy babies. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Still nothing.... :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Oh Drama is living up to her name - LOL!

I can not believe how low that girls' belly is - WOW!!!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

OK...My first thots when I saw Drama's pic was Holy ****! That girl is gonna drop quints on you!! Hoping she doesn't make you wait much longer and has a fast and healthy delivery!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Well we got to the barn tonight and Drama had white discharge, so I thought THIS IS IT! So we hung around and waited and waited and waited, and she is acting completely normal, with the exception of laying down and doing what looked like a small push. Nothing else standing around stuffing her face with hay......Ligs are gone, and she is posty, and udder has filled just a shade more.

Gave up and came in the house, will check on her again in an hour or so. I'd be really surprised if she doesnt kid tonight...
She's KILLING me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Oh yeah, she's having lots of fun with you. :hair:

She still isn't as big as Dawn was. LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*



RunAround said:


> Oh yeah, she's having lots of fun with you. :hair:
> 
> She still isn't as big as Dawn was. LOL


Thank god for that! :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 148 in Labor? & Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Okay- 4AM and NOTHING AT ALL happening. :help:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama day 149 will she ever kid? Xpression Kidded! new pics!*

Oh my- just got home
Drama kidded with quads this afternoon. :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: 
Every single one of them was mal-presented. It was a very hard labor but we all made it through and everyone up and nursing.
Will upload pictures and go into details in a bit!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Drama KIDDED? Xpression Kidded! new pics!*


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Okay- so buckling one was just a head- I tried to push him back, but it wasnt happening, so thinking quickly I remembered Ashley's kidding and grabbed hold of his jaw and out he came!
a doeling came next, again, she was a head and knees! So pulled her out by her jaw too
Okay so those werent so bad, but then.....
buckling two was coming, or should I say ONE foot from buckling two was coming. no head, no other foot! Finally got him positioned and out he came.
the last was the worst- doeling two- drama was pushing pushing and Im feeling around and cant tell if I have a but, or a head, or wait, a hock.......after some serious repositioning efforts, i couldnt make any progress in changing her position. So I finally got my finger around- whatever it was i was feeling- and started to pull, in earnest. After what seemed like forever we finally got her out, her neck was bent backwards! So we ended up pulling pulling, then out her bum came, then her head. I thought for sure i must have killed her pulling her that way, or she suffocated, but after sucking all the goo out and some serious rubbing and prayers, she started breathing! what a miracle!

Needless to say- we have pretty much decided we are going to retire drama here. She is only 6 this year, but after last years kidding and losing them all, and this years really tough kidding, its just not fair for her.

SO- all babies are doing good now- going to check on them in a bit and hopefully they all continue to thrive! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow congrats!!! Oh boy you certainly have had the baby boom! :shocked: 

I think you are wise in retiring her. But 4 healthy kids this time around I think that is just wonderful


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! They are BEAUTIFUL! It's a good thing that you were able to help her, and I agree with retiring her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Glad to hear that all turned out well and Drama is so lucky you were there to help her.

You have made a very wise decision...when kiddings get too hard on a doe, it is time to give her retirement....it's truly not worth the heartache or even the losses that can occur! Will you be retaining a doeling to carry on Drama's lines?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.....they are adorable...  :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey congrats, reminds me of Dawn, except one less kid lol. :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: 

Glad the details of Dorcas's kidding helped out you with yours. 

I will ray: everyone stays healthy and happy. Don't forget to put Drama on some antibiotics after that. :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Its a heartbreaking decision- I LOVE this does conformation and general appearance (and her lines arent too shabby either!)
but its just not worth it for anyone. And I wont sell her- I dont want to take the chance someone else will breed her and have it end badly, she has earned her spot for life here.

I just know that, she is turning 6 this year, and while she is doing great after the ordeal, its only going to get harder and harder on her as she gets older.

We werent planning on keeping any kids from this kidding, but since we have two doelings, we probably will. 
Its a GREAT cross on paper anyhow, I was pretty excited about the linebreedings it brought in.

and yes- Im headed down to the barn right now to check on everyone and dose her up with some antiobiotics (and nurtidrench!)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope they all thrive for you!

I read something at one time that really made me think..." if you don't care for a doe, just the bloodlines, breed her as long as you want to, regardless of age, if she is a secial pet, it's best to follow your heart and retire her from breeding before she's 10 years old" now I can't remember where I read that but it stuck in my head lat year, my eldest doe is turning 9 in May, I love her as she was my first and is a pet...as are all of my goats. She was retired due to age and I kept a buckling from her, I have Tilly as a hayburner also...herd quen with an attitude but she was retired after she gave me triplet doelings a year ago...she prolapsed and the vewt that saw her told me never again as I very well could lose her and any kids she carries. Can't sell her because I'm afraid that she will get bred again...so I kept her look alike doeling to pass on her lines.

You made a very un selfish decision tonite and you have 2 doelings as well as 2 bucklings to keep her lines going :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Liz- what a really nice thing to say, thank you for that :hug:

All the kiddos seem good tonight. The one buckling even hopped in my lap.  
There is a buck and a doe that seem perfect, I am a slightly concerned for the other buck and doe (the ones with the really tough births) but they were all snoozing together when I got there, and then everyone got up and went to town nursing, so I think ray: we are going to be okay.
Gave everyone another squirt of Nutri drench- drama got about 4 since I couldnt get her away from me  , and she also got her pennicillen

Also- got a few individual pictures of the kids once they were all on their feet- you can see them here: http://www.proctorhill.com/pandaxdrama.htm


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I wouldn't retire her necessarily because of malpositioned kids. That happens to all does sooner or later in their lives. But its up to you. If its too stressful for you then by all means. We all need a little less stress.

Congratulations on the beautiful bouncing quads!!! Great job on the delivery! :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks :thumbup: 
But dont you think it's odd she had two years in a row with badly malpositioned kids?


----------



## abby44 (Mar 2, 2009)

i love goats i think they r so sweet :angel2: :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Woot! Kids on my birthday. :clap: 

Good job getting them all out alive, and good on you for making such a hard decision to retire her. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

They were actually born a month ago - Feb 8th


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oops! I glanced at the date and seen Sunday 08!

 

Total "duh" moment there :doh:


----------



## abby44 (Mar 2, 2009)

i just love this doe xsprression and her kids


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful kids! I'm so glad you were there for the birth. Good job!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- this thread re-sufaced! Thanks for the comments!
Im really happy with all of them!  
We are onto a new baby watch now (make that three of them) I cant believe these kids are over a month old already!


----------

